

Are We in a Tech Bubble? All Signs Point to Yes - CakenisRandy
http://highspeedinternet.com/blog/technology/are-we-in-a-tech-bubble-all-signs-point-to-yes

======
ignostic
While I agree with the author that we're probably headed towards another
bubble, I don't think any of the signs mentioned are illustrative of a tech
bubble.

Twitter growth slowing down? That's just a company maturing. WhatsApp is a bad
example of a well-funded company willing to overpay to add value to an
existing service. I think the comments about restaurants aren't meant to be
taken seriously.

In new housing you can look at unsold built homes homes. In tech, one of the
better measures would be funded companies that fail. I also don't think this
bubble will be as bad.

